# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  شريهان: علاء مبارك لم يطلب الزواج مني.. وأسرته لم تحاول قتلي

## الحصن نيوز

نفت  الفنانة المصرية شريهان التقارير الصحفية التي نُشرت في بعض الصحف  والمواقع الإلكترونية التي روَّجت أنها كانت تنوي الزواج بعلاء مبارك ابن  الرئيس المصري السابق؛ الأمر الذي لم تقبله أسرة مبارك، وبسببه حاولت قتلها  وإنهاء حياتها بتدبير حادث سقوط لها من الطابق السابع.  
وقال  جمال أنور مدير مكتب شريهان والمتحدث باسمها، في تصريحاتٍ خاصة لـmbc.net:  "إن من المعروف أن الحادث المروع الذي تعرضت له كان حادث سيارة في طريق  مصر إسكندرية الصحراوي، وهو ما أصابها بإصابات بالغة في عمودها الفقري،  وتلقت علاجها 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

